
Two Weeks Notice Is for Sandwich Artists - basseq
https://deardesignstudent.com/two-weeks-notice-is-for-sandwich-artists-e25a78bece1e
======
basseq
This is a little idealistic. I agree with both employer (manager) and employee
advice in some areas:

    
    
      A good boss starts preparing for you to leave the day 
      you start your job. [...] I let them know that if 
      they’re getting the urge to leave, I can help them line 
      up their next job.
    

I started doing this as a manager, and it's great. You have to initiate the
conversation, but it makes your relationship that much more transparent. You
can see them relax. And as a bonus, this is a proxy for, "Talk to me about
other issues you're having." Complaining about a shitty internal process is
_nothing_ compared to talking about leaving.

    
    
      Tell your boss you’ll be leaving at the end of your 
      current project, or a specific task that’s on your 
      plate. [...] I’d aim to give your boss about a month’s 
      notice.
    

Idealistic, but I've never met an employer who's that flexible on start dates.
Pretty much everyone wants you to start AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. It's hard enough
to push for two weeks plus a week or two downtime, let alone double that.

The author (Mike Monteiro) does cover this as something employers should
_want_ to see, but it just doesn't happen.

